# Shattered auto glass..danger?



## GPL (Mar 23, 2017)

HI all,
There was an accident in my driveway that resulted in shattered auto glass. We swept and picked up any pieces we could find but my neighbor is concerned there is still a risk to the horses hooves (we share a driveway). Could tiny cubes of glass do any more damage than any other small pebble like material? Is she being overly concerned? I mean, the glass doesn't even cut my hand when I roll it around in my fingers, could it possibly damage a hoof? I certainly don't want to hurt any of our horses
Thanks!

GPL


----------



## Kaity Painted Equine (Sep 19, 2016)

Just hose it off? Otherwise just avoid the area until you think its fit for purpose. ☺


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

gravel or paved?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I will say sometimes there's only so much you can do.

I'm no expert on auto glass but I'm also thinking it's not too big a deal. The feet are hard for a reason!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

GPL said:


> HI all,
> There was an accident in my driveway that resulted in shattered auto glass. We swept and picked up any pieces we could find but my neighbor is concerned there is still a risk to the horses hooves (we share a driveway). Could tiny cubes of glass do any more damage than any other small pebble like material?


Is your driveway a GRAVEL driveway?

If so, think about it. ;-) Little tiny pieces of glass you are unable to pick up are not going to hurt your horse's hooves while you are walking them on gravel. 

If you've picked up and swept up everything that you can, that's all you can do. Your horses will be fine.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Glass shards can work their way into the frog, depending on how big they are. I would get a bucket and shovel and remove whatever's left.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

If you cleaned it up the best you could, I don't think there's a huge issue there but make sure you swept it thoroughly. Or hose it off if possible. They should be OK.


----------



## GPL (Mar 23, 2017)

Thank you all for you responses! It is a paved drive but VERY rough pavement, if that makes sense. I think I have done a good job, I think my neighbor just likes to be bossy! OOPS, did I say that out loud
Appreciate your help!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Again not an expert but broken auto glass tends to not be sharp the way a broken cup (or whatever) would be. It breaks into pellets not shards and is designed to be "safe". My boyfriend got rear ended and had the entire rear windshield shatter all over him and despite being covered in glass (as in it was in his clothes even) he didn't have a scratch. So I'm not seeing it working into the hoof anymore than anything else would be likely to. Regular glass I would be more concerned, though as I said, there's only so much you can do sometimes.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Since its paved and the neighbor is so concerned, she can shopvac it and power wash it.

Tempered glass breaks into tiny bits that isn't going to hurt anything. It is nothing like the old panes of glass that break into razor sharp slivers. 

Google it, there are some fun youtube videos showing the differences.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Tell your bossy neighbor you went barefoot, dragging your feet all over the driveway and couldn't find one shard.


----------

